# Test Drive Unlimited 2- Opened Beta- Thread



## david430 (23. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,
da heute die Opened Beta begonnen hat, hab mir auch nur nen Beta Key holen können, weil sie über Facebook gepostet haben, wollte ich mal hier einen Thread aufmachen, in dem Jeder seine Eindrücke zur Beta und ggf. auch Bilder uploaded. Bin grade noch am Runterladen, voraussichtlich bin ich bis 21:00 Uhr fertig. Miese DSL 6.000!!!!!

Also dann wünsch ich viel Spaß in diesem Thread!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Oktober 2010)

Wie sehen denn die rechtlichen Bedingungen für die Beta aus?


----------



## kress (23. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, also überall wird noch "beta now closed" angezeigt.


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Oktober 2010)

Hey Thx, ich hoffe die ist besser als die Closed


----------



## david430 (23. Oktober 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hey Thx, ich hoffe die ist besser als die Closed



was war das problem der closed?

also die bedinungen sind einfach. man muss einfach nur die systemanforderungen erfüllen, dann kann man den key anfordern und muss sich ggf. registrieren...

hier mal en link:

http://www.fileplanet.com/promotions/test-drive-unlimited-2/


----------



## computertod (23. Oktober 2010)

da muss man sich doch Bewerben, oder?
dann bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## david430 (23. Oktober 2010)

also ich hab nen key bekommen, nachdem ich mich dort eingeloggt hab, kam gleich der key und en link zum download...


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Oktober 2010)

david430 schrieb:


> was war das problem der closed?
> 
> also die bedinungen sind einfach. man muss einfach nur die systemanforderungen erfüllen, dann kann man den key anfordern und muss sich ggf. registrieren...
> 
> ...


Ich sags mal so, die Sever waren nur an bestimmten Zeiten Online, wenn du mit 250km/h in die Polizei reingeheizt bist hat das denen genau so viel ausgemacht wie mit 10km/h nämlich gar nichts, außerdem war die Steuerung wie schon im 1.sten Teil beschiße*...
mfg
@Computertod Nö musst du nicht


----------



## steffen0278 (23. Oktober 2010)

Wie bekomme ich nen schnelleren download? hab 16 MBit und zieh mit dem Fileplanet Manager grade mal mit ca 100 KB/Sek.

Liegt der Download irgendwo aufn Mirror?


----------



## david430 (23. Oktober 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so, die Sever waren nur an bestimmten Zeiten Online, wenn du mit 250km/h in die Polizei reingeheizt bist hat das denen genau so viel ausgemacht wie mit 10km/h nämlich gar nichts, außerdem war die Steuerung wie schon im 1.sten Teil beschiße*...
> mfg
> @Computertod Nö musst du nicht



ich denke mal an der steuerung werden se nix ändern, hab durch reviews von gamestar eig gedacht, dass das handling jetzt besser geworden ist. naja ich schau mal. des mit den servern werden se schon hinbekommen...^^ und das mit der polizei ist denk ich auch behebbar...

@steffen0278

ich hab ne 6.000 leitung und zieh mit 500 KB/s


----------



## Chrisch (23. Oktober 2010)

Oh man, gerade das Game gesaugt und nun kommt noch nen 600MB Update.. 

Scheiss 2mbit Leitung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## david430 (23. Oktober 2010)

das habe ich befürchtet, hat mich schon gewundert, dass das nur ca. 3 gb am anfang hatte^^


----------



## kress (23. Oktober 2010)

Kann mir jm mal nen Link geben? Finde nur die Closed Beta.


----------



## david430 (23. Oktober 2010)

habe ich zwar schon auf der letzten seite, aber hier ist er:
Test Drive Unlimited 2 Beta Event


wobei das scheint auch closed zu sein. aber das wundert mich jetzt irgendwie, dass ich nen key bekommen habe

wenn das nur ein stress test ist, und man dann am ende nicht spielen kann, weil die zeit abgelaufen ist, dann werde ich aber wahnsinnig^^ besonders, weil ich den key ja nach den 4:00 uhr bekommen hab. naja dann müsste ich eben noch ein wenig warten, bis die open beta wirklich rauskommt....


----------



## kress (23. Oktober 2010)

Danke dir.


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. Oktober 2010)

Ohh man so ein Saftladen...hab ne 60k Leitung und sauge mit 100KB/s...


----------



## kress (23. Oktober 2010)

Also ich lad mit 1mb/s grad.


----------



## david430 (23. Oktober 2010)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Ohh man so ein Saftladen...hab ne 60k Leitung und sauge mit 100KB/s...



nur mehr als gerecht. dass auch mal jemand mit nem 6.tel der leistung einer anderen leitung mit der 6 fachen geschwindigkeit ziehen kann^^


----------



## steffen0278 (23. Oktober 2010)

Hab gegoogelt und nen anderen Server gefunden. Da habe ich mit 1,9 MB/sek gezogen


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. Oktober 2010)

Danke...dann werde ich mir mal einen anderen Server suchen


----------



## computertod (23. Oktober 2010)

ich hab auch ne 6000er Leitung und zieh mit ~ 200 Kb/s, also von daher^^
ich hab da bei den Free Servern den 1. genommen


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. Oktober 2010)

Beim Letzten Free Server sauge ich mit 400Kb/s


----------



## steffen0278 (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab von hier gezogen. Mit 15,68 MBit im Schnitt bei ner 16er Leitung.
Test Drive Unlimited 2 Beta Client - Big Download


----------



## david430 (23. Oktober 2010)

also ich habs jetzt mal angezockt und bin begeistert, nach ein wenig einstellungsarbeit und der feststellung, dass meine gtx 460 das game grade mal mit 30 fps darstellen kann, bin ich verdammt begeistert. konsequente fortsetzung von tdu1! der Ferrari California ist einfach super und die blinker. einfach der hammer. aber extrem stark ist das dach beim california, welches man hoch unter runter fahren kann!!!!!!!!!!!

nur 2 sachen sind mir aufgefallen.
zum einen ist das force feedback ein wenig schwach, auch auf höchster einstellung. das automatische ffb meines lenkrades ist aber verdammt noch mal zu schwer

dann hab ich noch en bug gefunden. wenn man beim california im ersten gang steht und auf die bremse drückt und dann eben das gas drückt und wieder loslässt gehen die drehzahlen sofort auf 0 runter, also das schöne gasspiel beim start kann man irgendwie nicht machen... da das ja ne art beta ist, auch wenn demo draufsteht, müsste es doch ne möglichkeit geben, atari über bugs zu unterrichten... kann sich jemand vorstellen, wie man das macht, hab noch nie bei ner beta "mitgestaltet"

nebenbei musste ich feststellen, dass ganz schöne rowdies dort unterwegs sind...^^ wollte mich an die verkehrsregeln halten, aber dauernd kommt einer von hinten reingerammt^^


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Oktober 2010)

So begeistert bin ich nicht, aber nicht wegen dem Spiel, das ist wirklich gut. Aber die Grafik stellt keine Rekorde auf, ist sogar verhältnismäßig schlecht, und das Spiel läuft mit meiner HD 5870 nicht flüssig. Da muss nach gebessert werden.


----------



## steffen0278 (24. Oktober 2010)

Grafik ist ein Update von TDU 1. Was geil aussieht ist die Strasse bei Regen. Auch nach dem Regen sind noch Pfützen da die langsam wegtrocknen. Hatte nen Q7. Am Sound muß noch gefeielt werden. Der hört sich noch bei unteren Drehzahlen etwas kratzig an. 

Ich werds mich sicher kaufen.


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Oktober 2010)

Hey Leute ihr könnt  Eure Meinung zur Beta bei Atari abgeben außerdem wenn das hier richtige Beta Keys sind dann könnt ihr sie hier eingeben.
Hab mir sicherheitshalber mal 3 Stück geholt 1 von Fileplanet und 2 von Gamesload/welt (glaub ich) also die von Gamesload/welt kann man aktivieren und dann direkt von Atari saugen 
PS Das ist die Closed Beta


----------



## Olstyle (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mich jetzt auch mal registriert.

Gibt es denn schon irgendwo einen torrent Download? Ich hab nämlich eigentlich keine Lust bei einer kurzen I-Net Unterbrechung wieder von vorne an zu fangen.


----------



## david430 (24. Oktober 2010)

kann ja einer mit ner 50.000 leitung das ding hochladen^^


----------



## computertod (24. Oktober 2010)

wie lang geht die Beta eig.? weil bei mir kommt immer nur "Gameserver nicht verfügbar"


----------



## david430 (24. Oktober 2010)

habs auch festgestellt! scheint wirklich nur en stress test gewesen zu sein!, jetzt muss ich nur hoffen, dass es iwo noch beta keys gibt^^


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Oktober 2010)

David hast PN mit nem Key ;D


----------



## Dustin91 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab nen Key von der Gamestar-Seite, und hab mich auch auf der offiziellen TDU 2-Seite beworben für die Beta, aber wo kann ich die denn jetzt saugen?


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du da ganz rechts auf Beta klickst ist da ein Untermenü Betainfo, da scrollst du ganz runter und da ist dann Download Beta


----------



## steffen0278 (24. Oktober 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> wie lang geht die Beta eig.? weil bei mir kommt immer nur "Gameserver nicht verfügbar"



Ja, bei mir auch. War ein kurzes Vergnügen. Hat aber Lust auf mehr gemacht. Hab mein TDU auch erstmal wieder rausgeholt


----------



## Dustin91 (24. Oktober 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Wenn du da ganz rechts auf Beta klickst ist da ein Untermenü Betainfo, da scrollst du ganz runter und da ist dann Download Beta


Nein, eigentlich nicht.
Home | Test Drive Unlimited 2 Official Website

Wenn ich da oben rechts auf Beta geh, öffnet sich nur ein kleines Fenster mit dem Inhalt "Registrierung", und das hab ich schon gemacht.
Einen Key hab ich ja eh schon.


----------



## steffen0278 (24. Oktober 2010)

Gibts ne Möglichkeit die Beta nur Offline zu fahren?


----------



## david430 (24. Oktober 2010)

das hab ich mir auch schon die ganze zeit überlegt^^ aber ohne crack wird man wohl keine chance haben...


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Oktober 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Nein, eigentlich nicht.
> Home | Test Drive Unlimited 2 Official Website
> 
> Wenn ich da oben rechts auf Beta geh, öffnet sich nur ein kleines Fenster mit dem Inhalt "Registrierung", und das hab ich schon gemacht.
> Einen Key hab ich ja eh schon.


Hast du deinen Key hier eingegeben?
@Steffen also die letzte Beta von TDU2 wo ich drin war ging auch Offline halt nur 1 Haus und 1 Autohändler Casion etc. gingen nicht 
Aber ich hoffe auch mehr wenn endlich dieser schei* Download fertig ist


----------



## Dustin91 (24. Oktober 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hast du deinen Key hier eingegeben?


Nein
Jetzt lädt es endlich.
Danke
Schon 6 Mb.


----------



## david430 (24. Oktober 2010)

also nach nem tag download zieh ich ein fazit. die keys von game star sind auch nur für samstags für den stresstest!!! servers sind down!!!


----------



## Gnome (24. Oktober 2010)

Langsam regt mich diese BETA echt auf. Ich konnt gestern mal 20 min spielen, heute will ich wieder zocken und es geht nicht! Warum? Die arbeiten schonwieder an den Servern! Jedes mal wenn ich zocken will sind die off ich habs echt langsam satt. Was is das für ne BETA wenn man nicht zocken kann?


----------



## Olstyle (24. Oktober 2010)

Genau diese Arbeiten sind doch der Sinn einer Beta.
Unsinn wäre es wenn die Beta ohne das Beheben von Bugs einfach durchlaufen würde.


----------



## Gnome (24. Oktober 2010)

Die basteln doch jetzt seit jahren an diesem Spiel. Wenn man ne BETA ins Leben ruft muss man erstmal mehrere Firmen Interne Tests machen bevor man die rauslässt. Wenn man die so anschaut die BETA, dann is das ne einzigste BUGBETA. Das lustigste waren fliegende Bäume in der Umgebung 

Das war zur Battlefield Bad Company 2 BETA völlig anders. Da gabs die hälfte an Bugs und ne wesentlich bessere Update Funktion. Da sollten sich die Jungs von Eden Games mal ne Scheibe abschneiden


----------



## david430 (24. Oktober 2010)

also ich hab jetzt alles versucht, ich komme zu keinen grünen zweig. muss ich wohl wieder bis samstag warten!!!!

aber sind die server von den normalen beta nutzern auf unavailable?


----------



## muertel (24. Oktober 2010)

Im offiziellen Forum stehts doch:

Jeder, der einen Betakey von einer Partnerseite hat (Gamestar, Fileplanet....) darf nur am Samstag bei den Stresstests mitmachen! Der Sinn dieser Beschränkung ist, zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt so viel Leute wie möglich online zu kriegen. Wenn die Beta dauerhaft zugänglich wäre, würde jeder zocken wann er wollte und sie bekommen nie eine richtig hohe Serverlast zusammen.

Also, abwarten und im offiziellen Forum die angepinnten Threads lesen, da bekommt man früh genug Infos wann es wieder los geht!


----------



## david430 (24. Oktober 2010)

die freds hab ich auch gelesen, und das ist ja ganz schön, dass die das so machen, aber ich finds beschissen! davon abgesehen, ich war ewig am downloaden und jetzt muss ich hoffen, dass sich das überhaupt nochmals lohnt. es ist einfach richtig mies...


----------



## computertod (24. Oktober 2010)

der Stresstest ist dann aber schon mehrmals?


----------



## david430 (24. Oktober 2010)

die sprechen auf deren seite im konjunktiv. also kann es sein, dass es mehrere gibt, muss aber nicht zwangsläufig...


----------



## muertel (24. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt da vielleicht eine *hust* Möglichkeit, sich das Game schonmal anzuschauen ^^

Wer Interesse hat bitte per PM!


----------



## sinthor4s (25. Oktober 2010)

muertel schrieb:


> Es gibt da vielleicht eine *hust* Möglichkeit, sich das Game schonmal anzuschauen ^^
> 
> Wer Interesse hat bitte per PM!



Solche zwielichtigen Geschichten gehören nicht in dieses Forum...
Lass es lieber bevor man dich verwarnt oder bannt.


----------



## iRaptor (25. Oktober 2010)

Konnte heute Mittag noch Zocken und habe auch einen Key von Gamestar.
Heute Abend wollte ich wieder rein und ich bekam den Fehler das gerade ein Server update am laufen ist.
Bin gespannt ob es morgen funktioniert.

Lg


----------



## david430 (25. Oktober 2010)

bin ich der einzige. ich hab jetzt das mal versucht, habs nochmals deinstalliet, weil ich ausversehen einen anderen key bei der installation eingegeben habe und jetzt krieg ich dauernd die meldung, dass der server im bauen ist, und dass das game nicht im offline modus läuft. ich hab keinen crack drinnen, ist es ein server problem oder wieder en bug? weil im uplauncher sehe ich, dass die server on sind, das verwirrt mich!


----------



## Papzt (25. Oktober 2010)

12-16 Uhr sind die Server diese Woche online 
Ich hab vorhin auch schon ne Runde gedreht....leider funktionierts nicht so ganz mit meinem G25


> weil im uplauncher sehe ich, dass die server on sind, das verwirrt mich!


Genau das meine ich


----------



## david430 (25. Oktober 2010)

was hast du für ein problem mit dem g25? bei mir geht teils das gaspedal nicht und das force feedback ist mir ein wenig schwach, habe das thrustmaster F430, aber ich denke nicht, dass da großartig unterschieden wird. haste die gleichen probs, oder andere?


----------



## Papzt (26. Oktober 2010)

Gaspedal und Bremspedal sind super. Die Kupplung funktioniert nur nicht, wenn ich auf H-Shifter+Clutch stelle. Sequentiell schalten kann ich auch nur mit den Wippen....meistens


----------



## Olstyle (26. Oktober 2010)

Euch ist aber schon klar dass ihr ein NDA unterschrieben habt?


----------



## computertod (26. Oktober 2010)

was für ein Ding?


----------



## Papzt (26. Oktober 2010)

Schhhhh**** damit bin ich schonmal in Kontakt gekommen ....ab jetzt stillschweigen 


> was für ein Ding?


Geheinmhaltungsvertrag.....


----------



## computertod (26. Oktober 2010)

> Geheinmhaltungsvertrag.....


ich weis was gemeint ist, ist ja nicht umsonst der  dahinter^^

aber @ NDA: unterschrieben: ja    gelesen: nein ^^


----------



## Dustin91 (26. Oktober 2010)

Nda....


----------



## computertod (26. Oktober 2010)

mh, bei mir ruckelt es mit 1280x720 Pixel bei 30 Fps auch auch. hab ne Radeon 5770 1GB, wird doch mal zeit die zu takten


----------



## Dustin91 (26. Oktober 2010)

Nda ???


----------



## Papzt (26. Oktober 2010)

Beta ist wohl das Stichwort. Ich habe mit X6 1090T und HD 5850 keine Probleme


----------



## computertod (26. Oktober 2010)

dann hoffen wir mal, dass das zum Release besser wird...


----------



## Menthe (26. Oktober 2010)

Kann sein das ich mich irre, aber eig. darf über sowas hier nicht geschrieben werden. Immerhin hat man ein NDA unterschrieben.


----------



## computertod (26. Oktober 2010)

wenn einer damit anfängt...


----------



## Menthe (26. Oktober 2010)

...müssen die anderen ja nicht weitermachen


----------



## Namaker (26. Oktober 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> hab ne Radeon 5770 1GB, wird doch mal zeit die zu takten


Bringt nichts, das Spiel ist CPU-limitiert, da muss ein schneller Zweikerner à la E8600 (am besten noch übertaktet) rein.


----------



## david430 (26. Oktober 2010)

Namaker schrieb:


> Bringt nichts, das Spiel ist CPU-limitiert, da muss ein schneller Zweikerner à la E8600 (am besten noch übertaktet) rein.



soso, bei mir läufts grade so mit 30 fps @very high mit 4xAA und ich hab nen i5@3,8 also wenn das nicht reicht^^


----------



## computertod (26. Oktober 2010)

wir könnten hier ja mal unsere TDU2 nicks posten, dann könnten wir mal - sofern die Server laufen - ein PCGH Multiplayer zocken 

meiner wär computertod


----------



## david430 (26. Oktober 2010)

klingt super, ich nenne mich david430 (wofür die 430 wohl steht)^^


----------



## Namaker (26. Oktober 2010)

david430 schrieb:


> soso, bei mir läufts grade so mit 30 fps @very high mit 4xAA und ich hab nen i5@3,8 also wenn das nicht reicht^^


Wenn dir das reicht ok, mich würde das zu stark stören, deswegen zock ich lieber auf Low und 50-60FPS.


----------



## david430 (26. Oktober 2010)

Namaker schrieb:


> Wenn dir das reicht ok, mich würde das zu stark stören, deswegen zock ich lieber auf Low und 50-60FPS.



ich merks eigentlich schon, wenn games unter 60 fps fallen, aber bei manchen games ists ok. tdu2 ist auch iwie so, obwohls en racing game ist. grid mit 30 fps, da würde ich auch es kotz** bekommen!


----------



## Gast1111 (26. Oktober 2010)

Gehts jetzt endlich? Habs nicht installiert als ich das hier gelesen habe


----------



## computertod (26. Oktober 2010)

die server sind verfügbar, aber wahrscheinlich wieder Serverupdate...

€: jop, Serverupdate in Progress...


----------



## david430 (26. Oktober 2010)

@wa1lock

installiere es einfach mal und schaue immer mal wieder, wenn du die möglichkeit hast, nachmittags rein, es ist anscheinend nicht nur auf den stresstest beschränkt, ich konnte auch heute ne runde fahren...


----------



## computertod (26. Oktober 2010)

jop, wird so ziemlich das sinnvollste sein.
funktionieren tuts meistens zwischen 17:30 und 18 Uhr. zumindest zock ich da immer


----------



## david430 (26. Oktober 2010)

das merk ich mir, vielleicht sieht man sich dort mal^^ ich bin der schöne california, der dauernd sein verdeck hoch und wieder runter macht unter der fahrt, weil ers soooo toll findet


----------



## computertod (26. Oktober 2010)

ich hab nen weisen Q7 oder nen schwarzen TT RS oder nen blauen Mustang Fastback, je nachdem


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Oktober 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> ich hab nen weisen Q7 oder nen schwarzen TT RS oder nen blauen Mustang Fastback, je nachdem


Hmm ich hab alles!? Hattet ihr auch 999.999.999 Geld?
Also mein Fazit:
Das Spiel wird Definitiv nicht gekauft, es hat exakt die selben Fehler wie TDU 1: 1.Die anderen Autos (Normalverkehr) sind immer noch alle Gleich sowie von Aliasing und Unschärfe geprägt... 2.Total Scheiß Fahrverhalten reagiert viel zu heftig... 3.Schadensmodell ist Müll!? Ich fahr unter einem fliegenden Gebüsch durch und mich fetzt 20M durch die Luft, aber fahr ich mit 180Mph gegen ne Wand ziehst mich 2M zurück und ich kann weiter fahren! 4.Scheiß Grafik, total Unscharf alles trotz erzwungenem AF! Hässlich Texturen etc. 5.Total Resurcenverschwendend! Hallo!? Ich kann nur mit 2xAA spielen und das bei der Grafik obwohl ich alles auf Very High habe!!!
 mfg
PS Ich kann immer Spielen die Server sind immer On


----------



## computertod (27. Oktober 2010)

also, wenn jetzt jemand zockt, ich bin mit nem weisen (sehr dreckigen) Q7 am Autohaus


----------



## Menthe (27. Oktober 2010)

Mensch Leute, ich glaube einige von euch wissen nicht was die 3 Buchstaben "NDA" bedeuten


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Oktober 2010)

Na und? Das Spiel ist *******! Daran ändert auch nichts da ich es nicht sagen darf.
mfg
Außerdem wurde schon durch die Codeverlosung bekannt das wir Beta Tester sind, schließlich hatte da noch keiner auf das Kästchen gedrückt


----------



## Menthe (27. Oktober 2010)

Aber um das Spiel zu spielen musst du dem NDA zustimmen und darfst somit nur im offizielen Beta Forum drüber schreiben


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Oktober 2010)

Vllt spiel ichs ja gar nicht, das solln die mir erst mal beweisen können das ich es spiele


----------



## Menthe (27. Oktober 2010)

So genau wie du das beschrieben hast, hast du es entweder selber gespielt oder bei jemandem gesehen der es gespielt hat


----------



## Namaker (28. Oktober 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Aber um das Spiel zu spielen musst du dem NDA zustimmen und darfst somit nur im offizielen Beta Forum drüber schreiben


Nicht zwangsweise


----------



## Menthe (28. Oktober 2010)

Wie soll man denn sonst das Spiel spielen können?


----------



## Wincenty (28. Oktober 2010)

Remotecontrol? XD
ich hatte mich für die Beta Beworben hab aber nie irgendwas per Mail erhalten Noch nicht mal die neusten Infos wurden mir zugeschickt obwohl ich sogar den Newslettern zugestimmt hab
Ich hoffe das im MP die Polizei wohl auftaucht und aktiv sein wird und das mass auch die Chance hat bei 3 Marken zu fliehen hab mal in TDU auf nem Stück Straße (offiziel gekennzeichnet als befahrbar im Kartenmenu) 2h gestanden und nix -.- dasselbe auch auf ner Kreuzung wo Verkehr war -.-


----------



## Namaker (29. Oktober 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Wie soll man denn sonst das Spiel spielen können?


Das zu erzählen, stößt bei manchen Mods gegen die Forenregeln, also mache ich es nicht. Nur eins sei gesagt: Die Version ist nicht aktuell.


----------



## GxGamer (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte das Spiel ne Woche auf meiner Platte und konnte es einmal für ca 30 Sekunden "zocken" bis es abgestürzt ist 
Alle anderen Versuche es zu testen quittierte es mit "Update des Gameservers"

Naja


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Oktober 2010)

Ist euch auch aufgefallen das die Zivilen also die "KI-Autos" total schlecht gemacht und unscharf sind?


----------



## computertod (29. Oktober 2010)

jop

wer is eig. khepp242?


----------



## khepp242 (29. Oktober 2010)

Wurde aber auch Zeit dass ich mich hier registriere! 
Ich hab' hier immer brav mitgelesen und diesen netten TDU 2 Thread gefunden, da..ähm..habe ich computertod in TDU gesehen und zugeschlagen.. 
Ziemlich übles Vorgehen, was?


----------



## Nomad (30. Oktober 2010)

Oh man, 3 h Downloaden bei 430 kb. -.-
Hoffentlich lohnt es sich^^


----------



## khepp242 (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mit 200kb/s geladen, von 11 bis halb fünf, das war anstrengend!


----------



## Nomad (30. Oktober 2010)

Ja^^ Bin fertig mit laden, installiere gerade und will jetzt den Key validieren... aber wenn ich mich auf der TDU seite anmelde steht da " Der Aboservice ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar" 

Edit: Jetzt hat es doch geklappt. Wer weiß.
Edit²: Uii, noch ein "kleiner" Patch, aber immerhin über 900kb/s ^^
Edit³: Der Sound ist ja mal geil! Richtig fett


----------



## Gast1111 (30. Oktober 2010)

Aber das Spiel ist scheiß*


----------



## Nomad (30. Oktober 2010)

Ja ist ja noch eine Betaversion.^^ Das wird hoffentlich schon noch. 

Mit Lenkrad macht es auch Fun. 

Aber wie kann man: 
1. Sein Auto reparieren?
2. Sein Auto waschen? Mein Navi hat mich übern Feldweg geschickt .... naja mitm Aston Martin wurde das ne dreckige Angelegenheit.


----------



## khepp242 (30. Oktober 2010)

Reparien und Waschen:

Du fährst mit dem Auto zum Häuschen und betrittst es. 
Also nicht über die Karte direkt eintreten, sondern als GPS Target.

Ich wurde außerdem mal zu 'ner Waschanlage geschickt, da ist aber nix passiert!


----------



## Nomad (30. Oktober 2010)

Haus? Man kann ein Haus in der Beta kaufen?  Wo?


----------



## Mannitu (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen, habe die Beta installiert und erhalte jedes mal wenn ich PLAY drücken will die Fehlermeldung:

((...Windows\system32\d3dx9_40dll ist entweder nicht für die Ausführung unter Windows vorgesehen oder enthält einen Fehler....))

Habe das Spiel 3 mal deinstalliert und wieder neu installiert, habe versucht DX9c neu drauf zu tun, leider ohne Erfolg...immer die selbe meldung.

Habe Windows 7 64bit Ultimate.


----------



## khepp242 (30. Oktober 2010)

Nomad schrieb:


> Haus? Man kann ein Haus in der Beta kaufen?  Wo?


Oh!  Wenn du "M" drückst erscheint oben auf der Karte eine Leiste, dort siehst Du ja verschiedene Button, z.B. Orte für dein Auto, die Spieler und eben Orte an denen Du etwas mit deinem Charakter etwas machen kannst.
Da wäre u.a. ein Friseur, sowie das Haus welches Du von Anfang an besitzt...  Das dann einfach als GPS Target setzen, hinfahren und "enter", nix kaufen. 



> Hallo, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen, habe die Beta installiert und  erhalte jedes mal wenn ich PLAY drücken will die Fehlermeldung:


Mal bei Google nach der Datei suchen und einfügen? Oder im TDU2 Beta Forum fragen.


----------



## Nomad (30. Oktober 2010)

Ok teste ich nachher mal noch, danke.


----------



## karol2gb (31. Oktober 2010)

hi an alle hier ,

ich hab ein probs mit der Beta . ich hab den Key von einer Partnerseite (schlag mich tot ich weis nicht mehr welche es war ) bekommen usw .. alles installiert dann hat der noch iwelche Updates gezogen und als ich dann plötzlich auf PLAY klicken konnte .. passierte NICHTS 

woran könnte es liegen ? der UpLauncher geht zu und da wo das Spiel eig starten sollte .. startet es eben nicht ..


----------



## Gast1111 (31. Oktober 2010)

Nomad schrieb:


> Ja ist ja noch eine Betaversion.^^ Das wird hoffentlich schon noch.
> 
> Mit Lenkrad macht es auch Fun.
> 
> ...


Geht glaubig nichts von beidem ^^


----------



## jimmyAK (31. Oktober 2010)

Mannitu schrieb:


> Hallo, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen, habe die Beta installiert und erhalte jedes mal wenn ich PLAY drücken will die Fehlermeldung:
> 
> ((...Windows\system32\d3dx9_40dll ist entweder nicht für die Ausführung unter Windows vorgesehen oder enthält einen Fehler....))
> 
> ...



Wie hast du denn DirectX installiert? Versuchs mal so: Downloaddetails: DirectX-Endbenutzer-Runtime


----------



## Nomad (31. Oktober 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Geht glaubig nichts von beidem ^^



Na wat denn nun?  Der eine sagt so, der andere sagt geht nicht. Mensch ihr killt mich noch. 

Ich probiere das jetzt mal mitm Haus.^^


----------



## Dustin91 (31. Oktober 2010)

Doofe Frage...
wo find ich andere Autos zum fahren?
Ich hab nur die Schrottkiste vom Anfang


----------



## Nomad (31. Oktober 2010)

Du musst zum einzigsten Autohändler auf der Insel. Der ist im Nordwesten. Da gibts dann Ferrari, Audi, Ford und Aston Martin.


----------



## Dustin91 (31. Oktober 2010)

Ok, danke.
Und da es eine Beta ist, nehme ich mal an, dass die Autos umsonst sind


----------



## Nomad (31. Oktober 2010)

Nee, aber du hast eh 100 Millionen.  Da fallen 200.000 für ein Auto nicht ins Gewicht


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich spiel jetzt auch hin und wieder , Name ist "Maisi"


----------



## Nomad (31. Oktober 2010)

Naja, hin und wieder... die Open-Beta geht nur noch bis morgen. 

Edit: Achja, danke, hab das Haus gefunden.  Aber ich hatte mir dann noch einen Q7 gekauft, nur wenn ich den ersten Gang einlege und aufs Gaspedal drücke, dann fährt er ned. Drück ich Handbremse und geben Gas, dann schießt die Drezahlanzeige förmlich in die Höhe. Hat wer nen Tipp? Andere Autos gehen.  Außerdem, war ich heute mal im Casino... echt klasse gemacht! Nur noch die Schatten müssen überarbeitet werden.  Ist aber schon gekauft, alleine des Sounds der Wagen wegen.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (31. Oktober 2010)

Nomad schrieb:


> Naja, hin und wieder... die Open-Beta geht nur noch bis morgen.



Echt ? Verdammt ^^ D.h. ich muss das Lenkrad suchen auf heute vorverlegen , mit Tastatur ist das grauenhaft zu spielen


----------



## Nomad (31. Oktober 2010)

Jo mit Lenkrad (finde ich ^^) ist es einfach geil!  Nur beim Einstellen hab ich etwas gebraucht.... Das war alles sehr komisch!  Und wenn du manuell einstellen musst, vergiss nicht unten auf Save zu drücken.... Ja schande über mich. 

Jap nur noch bis morgen.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann mein Lenkrad nicht konfigurieren ... man kann eine Achse nicht 2 mal verwenden , also up und down, d.h. ich kann entweder bremsen oder gas geben und nur in eine Richtung lenken...


----------



## computertod (31. Oktober 2010)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Ich spiel jetzt auch hin und wieder , Name ist "Maisi"


ah, dann hast du mich also eingeladen?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (31. Oktober 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> ah, dann hast du mich also eingeladen?



Nicht das ich wüsste ^^


----------



## computertod (31. Oktober 2010)

ja, hab mich getäuscht. der User hies Melia. glaub die Flagge die da bei dem angezeigt wird is russisch. ka wer das genau ist.


----------



## Nomad (31. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, also mein lenkrad hat gefunzt... Hast auch auf Save gedrückt?


----------



## Gast1111 (31. Oktober 2010)

Die Beta geht auch noch dannach weiter


----------



## Nomad (31. Oktober 2010)

Ja, aber das ist dann die Closed-Beta Phase. Jetzt ist es gerade nur open-Beta am WE.


----------



## computertod (1. November 2010)

Nomad schrieb:


> Edit: Achja, danke, hab das Haus gefunden.  Aber ich hatte mir dann noch einen Q7 gekauft, nur wenn ich den ersten Gang einlege und aufs Gaspedal drücke, dann fährt er ned. Drück ich Handbremse und geben Gas, dann schießt die Drezahlanzeige förmlich in die Höhe. Hat wer nen Tipp? Andere Autos gehen.  Außerdem, war ich heute mal im Casino... echt klasse gemacht! Nur noch die Schatten müssen überarbeitet werden.  Ist aber schon gekauft, alleine des Sounds der Wagen wegen.


das gleiche Problem hab ich auch. da hilft nur eins: Automatikgetriebe...

btw. mein Lenkrad wurde jetzt nicht erkannt, teste aber gerade ob es nach einer Neuinstallation erkannt wird


----------



## Nomad (1. November 2010)

Oh ok. Also hängt das mit der manuellen Schlatung zusammen.... ok danke!


----------



## computertod (3. November 2010)

@Nomad
jop, leider. bei mir hats aber am Anfang funktioniert.

@T: die Beta ist jetzt auf unbestimmte zeit abgesetzt worden. mal sehen wie lange 
Test Drive Unlimited 2 Forums


----------



## Nomad (5. November 2010)

Ja schade .... ICH WILL DAS GAME ZOCKEN!!!!


----------



## Gast1111 (5. November 2010)

Haste es noch nicht gezockt? Wenn nicht lohnt sich nicht


----------



## Nomad (5. November 2010)

Naklar, lies mal die vorigen Seiten! Deswegen will ich ja es zocken!^^

Mal ne Frage: Wenn ich die TDU2 version von Amazon.com (mit dem Aston Martin v12 ) bestelle, wird die doch auch in Deutschland spielbar sein oder?


----------



## computertod (17. November 2010)

hab gerade interessehalber mal den launcher gestarte...:


> TDU2 playtest would be open this week Wednesday 17th and Thursday 18th :
> 
> 13:00 to 17:00 GMT
> 
> ...


----------



## Nomad (17. November 2010)

oh cool. Mal gucken, dabei bin ich auf jeden Fall. 

Edit: Ein 400Mb Update wird erstmal geladen. 
Edit: Fertig. Bin dann mal "weg" 
Edit: Oder auch ned.  Krieg jz ne Fehlermeldung --> nochmal installieren.
Edit: Jetzt hab ich sobald man auf Enter gedrückt hat um zu spielen (halt der Anfangsbildschirm) ein schwazes Bild.


----------

